
The Personal MBA (DIY MBA) - blader
http://joshkaufman.net/personalmba/
======
zach
Nice to see Poor Charlie's Almanack on there, I was wondering how many people
bother to order it. I went to the Huntington Library on Friday and was
reminded to pick the book up there from a link I saw on News.YC which you
should read to get a great taste of Charlie Munger:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=9364>

